# Hello from Wisconsin



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Bullin82! I'm in Wisconsin also; this is my 2nd year beekeeping, and my 1st year with my own hives (last year a friend kindly introduced me to beekeeping when he asked if he could unload a hive at my farm but showed up with 3 in his truck!). I drove through your general area Saturday, on my way to and from a blacksmithing class in Eagle, with my dad - your flowers and trees are well ahead of ours 2 hours to the north!

Did your hive make it through the winter? If so, what did you do to accomplish it? I had 1 die from I don't know what (perhaps moisture, there was a little snow drift inside when I checked on a warm day in February) and the other seemed okay but died and I think in retrospect that I should have fed them syrup as soon as I saw they were still alive. I'm interested to know what you did to your hive to keep it alive in our climate.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, lots to learn and spring is finally here.:applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bullin82 (May 7, 2013)

I thought I was doing ok because I only harvested 1 of the supers last year once last year and left them 2 for the winter as feed, but winter was long and spring was cold and wet. By the time I could get into the hive to feed them they were stressed and weak, no I see that most the hive has left except for literally about 10 bees and the queen. Im sure if I could have fed them earlier I would have this problem but here I am.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The learning curve can be hard, but you now have drawn comb which will be invaluable to the next bees you get.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from another cheesehead.  Do yourself a favor and learn all you can. This site is a wealth of information. No such thing as a bad question either. 

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm
Wausau, WI.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

ON Wisconsin!!! You will probably find the beekeeping is more fun than the garden, at least I did. Out went the garden and up went more hives for me this year! No weeding is fine for me. juzzer


----------

